# What is the most cringeworthy thing you saw in/about the fandom?



## Havas (Feb 26, 2016)

As the title says. Throw all your sweet sweet cringe at me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

*throws cringe*

 Give me a few minutes and I'll check my playlist of cringe to find something that is at least mildly cringing.


----------



## Havas (Feb 26, 2016)

Winslow said:


> *throws cringe*



Thanks m8


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

This is so offensive.. But hey. It made me cringe so it might also make you cringe.


----------



## perkele (Feb 26, 2016)

Most of the posts on New FAF.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey, Havas. Why don't you send something cringeworthy yourself?


----------



## Havas (Feb 26, 2016)

Winslow said:


> This is so offensive.. But hey. It made me cringe so it might also make you cringe.



The fuck-to-sentence ratio is simply amusing.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

perkele said:


> Most of the posts on New FAF.


What does my avatar say. Perfect quote for this reply.


----------



## Havas (Feb 26, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Hey, Havas. Why don't you send something cringeworthy yourself?



Will if I find anything good.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll be eagerly waiting seeing as there are few things in this world that make me cringe.


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

Any and all furry puns


perkele said:


> Most of the posts on New FAF.


It's like some meta-joke.


----------



## KokomoCroco (Feb 26, 2016)

Myself.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

KokomoCroco said:


> Myself.


What about yourself?


----------



## KokomoCroco (Feb 26, 2016)

Winslow said:


> What about yourself?



I'm a disgusting furry. Sorry, Dad.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

KokomoCroco said:


> I'm a disgusting furry. Sorry, Dad.


So am I. We should be friends.
Did I make you cringe?


----------



## KokomoCroco (Feb 26, 2016)

Winslow said:


> So am I. We should be friends.



As long as you don't shove cocks down my throat, sure.


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2016)

FurAffinity


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

Willow said:


> FurAffinity


Please, more cringe and I'll probably have to take a trip to the hospital.


----------



## Havas (Feb 26, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Please, more cringe and I'll probably have to take a trip to the hospital.



Can I call the ambulance?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2016)

Havas said:


> Can I call the ambulance?


Don't have to, live 5 minutes away from the hospital. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

A whole lot of stuff. Probably what most see.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Unfortunately if I said what caused me to cringe the most, I fear I would offend specific users. :C Suffice to say that distorted female figures drawn asymmetrically, with gargantuan lumpy breasts, do not exactly remind me of venus. 

I also cringe when people write literature, under the pretense that it is novel or fantasy fiction, which actually turns out to be contrived indulgent sexual scenarios. If you're going to write porn, just be honest and call it porn, and dispense with worrying about plot devices or 'world building' or whatever else. 

I don't read much fiction though, so I guess that's fine.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Unfortunately if I said what caused me to cringe the most, I fear I would offend specific users.



If they get offended by your views and opinions of what they're into, they were probably never your friends in the first place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> If they get offended by your views and opinions of what they're into, they were probably never your friends in the first place.



Oh this person isn't my friend, I just don't want to go stomping all over their self esteem by mentioning their username, because I actually have some shred of empathy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh this person isn't my friend, I just don't want to go stomping all over their self esteem by mentioning their username, because I actually have some shred of empathy.



That's understandable, but you can still be empathetic and address your concerns, just don't mention any names.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 26, 2016)

not counting more hardcore fetishy stuff, lactation really makes me cringe and idk why.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 26, 2016)

Everything. 

Oh, you wanted specifics? Ok. 

This shit.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 26, 2016)

Probably that "All the Single Furries" video.


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Probably that "All the Single Furries" video.


ahahaha, that video was fucking amazing. To laugh at, not with.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 26, 2016)

Diapers :/


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 27, 2016)

The friendship thread


----------



## Havas (Feb 27, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Probably that "All the Single Furries" video.



Heard of it but never watched it. It took me 10 minutes to get through a 3 minute video. Now excuse me while I go and get my first therapy cus I gonna need that shet for the rest of my miserable life.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 27, 2016)

Furry puns and actions in text form like *paws your face with my cute amazing happy paws meow meow* or whatever 

Ffs it's never not weird


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 27, 2016)

stablercake said:


> Furry puns and actions in text form like *paws your face with my cute amazing happy paws meow meow* or whatever
> 
> Ffs it's never not weird



Be my furriend, mrow mrow *wag*.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 27, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Probably that "All the Single Furries" video.


Actually, scratch that, this really takes the cake:


----------



## Dazreiello (Feb 28, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Actually, scratch that, this really takes the cake:



The sentiment is touching. But, the awkwardness to watch is so real... Its not even any kind of creepy cringe just some kind of tense embarrassment keeping me from watching more than a few seconds. (I guess especially with just how... Low budget and attended it feels?) 

But, again, the concept is sweet to me. Execution is disastrous but I guess hard to ever not be without a freaking ballroom blitz which I doubt many furry marriage willing couples are rich enough to even do. Gratz to the married couple but, Cringe.


----------



## Havas (Feb 28, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Actually, scratch that, this really takes the cake:



Yep, congratz to them and all but...this is some major cringe.


----------



## Sforzie (Feb 28, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I also cringe when people write literature, under the pretense that it is novel or fantasy fiction, which actually turns out to be contrived indulgent sexual scenarios. If you're going to write porn, just be honest and call it porn, and dispense with worrying about plot devices or 'world building' or whatever else.



My mother, who has lately gotten really super into the 'historical novels that are just romance novels with lots of smut in disguise' genre of fiction would probably... well actually I'm not sure. She's admitted that she likes the historical setting, but is mostly in it for the porn. At least she's honest.

I did have to explain the literary term 'bodice ripper' to her, though.

Myself, I've written several 60k+ word fanfictions that had plot and world building and all that crap, and a... balanced dashing of smut for flavor. (And several even longer original pieces of a similar construct.) I'm not saying that I don't write porn (I write bad porn), but sex is sort of part of life for many people. Why can't it be part of a believable storyline? (There is, of course, arguably a difference between plot with some porn in it and porn vaguely held together by a plot.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> My mother, who has lately gotten really super into the 'historical novels that are just romance novels with lots of smut in disguise' genre of fiction would probably... well actually I'm not sure. She's admitted that she likes the historical setting, but is mostly in it for the porn. At least she's honest.
> 
> I did have to explain the literary term 'bodice ripper' to her, though.
> 
> Myself, I've written several 60k+ word fanfictions that had plot and world building and all that crap, and a... balanced dashing of smut for flavor. (And several even longer original pieces of a similar construct.) I'm not saying that I don't write porn (I write bad porn), but sex is sort of part of life for many people. Why can't it be part of a believable storyline? (There is, of course, arguably a difference between plot with some porn in it and porn vaguely held together by a plot.)



The sort of thing I'm describing is when a fictional scenario is clearly contrived to facilitate a pornographic fantasy. 

For instance a man is walking through the jungle, when he emerges at a beach full of scantily clad bronze Amazon women playing volleyball, and then when they see our intrepid and dashing explorer they are so shocked and aroused that their underwear fall off. 

That sort of thing is so contrived that it's actually a comedy, rather than smut. I cringe when I read that sort of stuff written by someone who pretends they are a 'serious' writer.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 28, 2016)

That's probably the most hysterical(ly painful) porn plot I've read.


----------



## Sforzie (Feb 28, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> The sort of thing I'm describing is when a fictional scenario is clearly contrived to facilitate a pornographic fantasy.
> 
> For instance a man is walking through the jungle, when he emerges at a beach full of scantily clad bronze Amazon women playing volleyball, and then when they see our intrepid and dashing explorer they are so shocked and aroused that their underwear fall off.
> 
> That sort of thing is so contrived that it's actually a comedy, rather than smut. I cringe when I read that sort of stuff written by someone who pretends they are a 'serious' writer.



Okay, well, yes. That's smut for smut's sake in that case. (Or as they used to call it, PWP. I dunno if people still call it that. Hmm. Getting old.)


----------



## shadow21812 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd have to say Sonic stuff but not as a whole, I think having your own Sonic OC is fine, it's just certain things about the Sonic fanbase that just kinda creep me out. But I think that's because I knew about Sonic fan stuff before I knew what furries were as I pretty much lived on 4chan for a few years and every cringe thread was full of Sonic stuff eg. Cold Steel the hedgehog.


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

Has been mentioned several times before, but because I have no soul, I'll bring the horror right here into this thread (start pouring yourselves tall glasses of bleach along with me):


----------



## malibu (Mar 1, 2016)

Excessive sweaty feet art makes me cringe. Oh my god why. You're part of the furry fandom, at least make them paws and not feet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2016)

malibu said:


> Excessive sweaty feet art makes me cringe. Oh my god why.



It must be because dogs have such a good sense of smell, eh?


----------



## sarnarus (Mar 1, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Has been mentioned several times before, but because I have no soul, I'll bring the horror right here into this thread (start pouring yourselves tall glasses of bleach along with me):


how dare you..I HAD JUST FORGOTTEN THAT EXISTED! my life was just starting to get back to normal damnit


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 1, 2016)

^^^ Try turning the sound off. I find that's working much better on my end....


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 1, 2016)

babyfurs are the worst

can barely stand being around them.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 1, 2016)

On DA I had someone ask me if I was an _actual Kitsune. _If that wasn't enough, he sent me his fucking _phone number_ in a personal message. I asked if he was high and he said "no, why?"

I have a long history of social fuck-ups, but _sweet Inari..._


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 1, 2016)

Ikrit said:


> babyfurs are the worst
> 
> can barely stand being around them.



Ditto. The only exceptions are LilChu, Astolpho and BlueFerret, they're pretty cool.

Oh! And The Conflicted, who is a very talented writer.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 1, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> On DA I had someone ask me if I was an _actual Kitsune._


Well.... ARE YOU????????


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 1, 2016)

Feet, Gigantism, and diapers.
In general, how does shit like that even get folks off?


----------



## stablercake (Mar 1, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Feet, Gigantism, and diapers.
> In general, how does shit like that even get folks off?



I'm pretty sure the same way animal people appeals to some. Semi-random, sometimes based on a particular early-life experience.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 2, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Well.... ARE YOU????????



I wish.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2016)

stablercake said:


> I'm pretty sure the same way animal people appeals to some. Semi-random, sometimes based on a particular early-life experience.



One hypothesis for the prevalence of foot fetishism (the most common fetish) is that, since the regions of the brain that process sensory information from the feet is adjacent to the area processing information from the genitals, an association is liable to be formed between feet and sex.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 2, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> One hypothesis for the prevalence of foot fetishism (the most common fetish) is that, since the regions of the brain that process sensory information from the feet is adjacent to the area processing information from the genitals, an association is liable to be formed between feet and sex.



That's actually p neat :0


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2016)

The way some furs can be prudish and judgmental, and use a lack of empathy to make them look tough, or boost their egos.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 2, 2016)

Simo said:


> The way some furs can be prudish and judgmental, and use a lack of empathy to make them look tough, or boost their egos.



You and I both know where the prudishness comes from. 

They're not getting laid! It makes you cranky and a killjoy.


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> You and I both know where the prudishness comes from.
> 
> They're not getting laid! It makes you cranky and a killjoy.



*giggles*

I'd temporarily forgotten all about that part! It does tend to make people crotchety and up-tight.

Speaking of which, I gotta go bug my mate...I feel a wave of crankiness coming on, and we can't have that.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 4, 2016)

I just watched a video from The Raccoon's Den about fursuiters and I cringed so hard I'm inside out now so that I guess until I watch the wedding and single furries video


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Wakor (Mar 4, 2016)

I had a classmate showing our professor his anime-styled furry art. We are third year fine art majors.


----------



## Tao (Mar 4, 2016)

Social ineptness and poor hygiene in general are two of the worst things I've seen. Attention/drama-whoring furries are pretty irritating too.


----------



## Troj (Mar 5, 2016)

I cringe at:

That "All of the Single Furries" video which was already posted.

Bad home-made fursuits that look like roadkill
When furries respond to outsiders' articles or blog posts about the fandom in a hysterical, defensive, spergy, and/or pedantic manner. 
I also cringe when young furries engage in the usual, standard "kids being kids"-type behaviors, because I remember how I was  very much the same way at a certain age, and because I pity the kids whose stupid pranks, bad comedy stylings, idiotic political commentary, vapid philosophical musings, or awkward dance routines are now going to be on the Interwebs forever.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 5, 2016)

FUCKING SCAT!!!


----------



## Fluffy Marshall (Mar 5, 2016)

8BitPandaStrike said:


> FUCKING SCAT!!!


I SECOND THAT!!!


----------



## OddOcculitist (Mar 5, 2016)

Wakor said:


> I had a classmate showing our professor his anime-styled furry art. We are third year fine art majors.


I know the feeling. I'm a third year creative writing major and I took Japanese my first two years. I have seen some shit.


----------



## OddOcculitist (Mar 5, 2016)

Does any one remember Wolf Kids? 
Well, I used to call them Wolf Kids. You know the teenage-ish kids who walk around in public with tails on. And not in public where it would be apporpiate, like let's say a convention center or a Renissance faire. 
I just saw a teenage-ish girl at Subway yesterday who I would say is a Wolf Kid. I first noticed she had a hoodie with ears on the hood. I didn't really think much of it, they are kind of common now, (would love one with little devil horns personally), but then I noticed a little grey fuzzy tail poking out under the hoodie.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 5, 2016)

OddOcculitist said:


> Does any one remember Wolf Kids?
> Well, I used to call them Wolf Kids. You know the teenage-ish kids who walk around in public with tails on. And not in public where it would be apporpiate, like let's say a convention center or a Renissance faire.
> I just saw a teenage-ish girl at Subway yesterday who I would say is a Wolf Kid. I first noticed she had a hoodie with ears on the hood. I didn't really think much of it, they are kind of common now, (would love one with little devil horns personally), but then I noticed a little grey fuzzy tail poking out under the hoodie.



There are still people who do that ^^ I just don't like when the tail is too small XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 5, 2016)

modular furs fucking through portals.


----------



## OddOcculitist (Mar 5, 2016)

Aloe-ki said:


> There are still people who do that ^^ I just don't like when the tail is too small XD


Just haven't seen it in forever I guess. It was like oddly small.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 5, 2016)

OddOcculitist said:


> Just haven't seen it in forever I guess. It was like oddly small.



Ah. ^^ It really bothers me XD


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 6, 2016)

Crappy fursuits. As an artist, nothing grinds my gears quite like bad craftsmanship.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 6, 2016)

Actually, scratch that -- _Org's Odyssey._


----------



## OddOcculitist (Mar 6, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Actually, scratch that -- _Org's Odyssey._


Do I even want to know what that is?


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 6, 2016)

OddOcculitist said:


> Do I even want to know what that is?



It's like _Lord of The Rings._ However, comparing it to_ Lord of The Rings_ is like comparing a bottle of Houhoushu sparkling sake to a garbage bag full of old pruno.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 11, 2016)

I think the Zootopia drama that's going down in some corners of the Furry fandom is worth a good long cringe.
Not to mention people making porn of the characters.


----------



## HelixPhoenix (Mar 11, 2016)

the role playing EVERYWHERE,eugh. i hate role play even when its where it should be,and especially when its in facebook comments or something and is incredibly sexual


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 11, 2016)

Wakor said:


> I had a classmate showing our professor his anime-styled furry art. We are third year fine art majors.



Omg, THIS. I had a few people like that at the school I attended. I give a little leeway on the first year, you know the year the professor beats that out of you through repetitive life studies. Ugh.


----------



## Havas (Mar 11, 2016)

HelixPhoenix said:


> the role playing EVERYWHERE,eugh. i hate role play even when its where it should be,and especially when its in facebook comments or something and is incredibly sexual



I have never roleplayed and not planning to, never understood the charm of it. (If anyone wishes to enlighten me about it feel free to do so) But yeah....excessive RP everywhere.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 11, 2016)

That there is a user on FA named HollyFox who is extremely nice, even though there are stories about one with the same name who was extremely dramatic and butthurt.  You know the one....

People who call me a "creeper."

Fursuiters who wear lingerie over their suits.

When my other best friend intermittently makes rant journals on FA accusing his friends of not supporting him and saying he will leave the fandom but then having another change of heart.  I feel like I need to talk to him ever day to keep him from flipping his lid.  I fear that he will one day lose all of his friends because of this vicious cycle of his.

Silver Wolf's FC 2015 Dance Comp performance.

Diaperfur pictures being rated General on FA.


Also, not necessarily in the fandom but...

I watched a stream of Tom Fawkes playing Undertale and there were parts of the playthrough where I thought the chat, which was included in the video, would blow up with talk of furries and surely incur a single cry of "furfags."  This was especially prevalent when somebody called Toriel a "sexy goatmom" and during Tom's encounter with the Lesser Dog.  I swear that growing neck looks similar to an erection.  I kept crying "Tom, please stop!  That's enough!  Just Spare already!"


----------



## Havas (Mar 11, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Diaperfur pictures being rated General on FA.



This and similar shet is why we need an option to blacklist stuff on FA :I


----------



## Corvyn (Mar 11, 2016)

Babyfurs. Was at Megaplex 2014 and a panel I'd been waiting all day for was shut down because the babyfurs overflowed their (very large) panel room and wound up taking several more in the same hall. Earlier in the day, during a "How to get published" panel, one in particular was going on at length about how he couldn't find a publisher for his "cute baby" comic and literally would not quit no matter how much the fur running the panel tried to change the topic. Also I was stuck sitting next to him for most of this. I'm significantly more aware of what badges others wear now thanks to all of this.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 11, 2016)

ALilShark said:


> Omg, THIS. I had a few people like that at the school I attended. I give a little leeway on the first year, you know the year the professor beats that out of you through repetitive life studies. Ugh.


Man. Yeah this and people showing profs their anime work (like non sequential art major profs) was hard, like I wasn't in the community in college but if I was I would have known there's a time and place for furry work and that time is really not Art School unless you're like a senior ILLU major and it happens to work. Like I did anthro giraffes for an assignment, but it didn't scream FURRY bc it worked for the assignment which was stick a giraffe or ostrich in a horizontal frame, but if the assignment is like illustrating a Bukowski poem then furries do not work in that situation


----------



## Snowcheedah (Mar 11, 2016)

Hii


----------



## Snowcheedah (Mar 11, 2016)

I know you guys will disagree but telephone makes me cring


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 12, 2016)

baby furs mostly because of this one post about someone wanting to collect a bunch of used diapers and wear them to a con...


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 12, 2016)

Havas said:


> This and similar shet is why we need an option to blacklist stuff on FA :I


Unfortunately the efficacy of this would be wholly dependent on people properly tagging their shit.


What makes me cringe, in addition to most (if not all) of the other stuff listed, is obesity/fatfur fetish. I know a fat guy - I mean FAT, over 300lbs. He's a good friend but it's fucking disgusting and is actually causing him serious health issues like sleep apnea. I simply cannot comprehend how anyone would be attracted to that.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 12, 2016)

Victor-933 said:


> Unfortunately the efficacy of this would be wholly dependent on people properly tagging their shit.
> 
> 
> What makes me cringe, in addition to most (if not all) of the other stuff listed, is obesity/fatfur fetish. I know a fat guy - I mean FAT, over 300lbs. He's a good friend but it's fucking disgusting and is actually causing him serious health issues like sleep apnea. I simply cannot comprehend how anyone would be attracted to that.



Hm, I am attracted to fat people, as well as average sized. Not all of them have major health issues. Fat fur art is hot too. I have a hard time comprehending how people are attracted to very muscular people. It's just not sexy to me. Calling fat people disgusting in the furry fandom probably isn't the smartest thing. You may want to take a look at who's in it.


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 12, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> Hm, I am attracted to fat people, as well as average sized. Not all of them have major health issues. Fat fur art is hot too. I have a hard time comprehending how people are attracted to very muscular people. It's the antithesis of sexy to me. Calling fat people disgusting in the furry fandom probably isn't the smartest thing. You may want to talk a look at who's in it.



Perhaps simply "fat" was the wrong term -- hell I'm fat myself. I'm referring more to obese people. The kind that cause vehicles to noticeably lean to one side -- hell I had to stop giving that same friend rides while I was driving a small car, because he'd make it sag so much the wheel would rub against the inner fender. I'm sorry but I simply cannot wrap my mind around fetishizing something as unhealthy as that.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 12, 2016)

Victor-933 said:


> Perhaps simply "fat" was the wrong term -- hell I'm fat myself. I'm referring more to obese people. The kind that cause vehicles to noticeably lean to one side -- hell I had to stop giving that same friend rides while I was driving a small car, because he'd make it sag so much the wheel would rub against the inner fender. I'm sorry but I simply cannot wrap my mind around fetishizing something as unhealthy as that.



Aw, ok. *hugs* I get what you mean now. I'm also a bit of a chubby, so i haz sensitive! People are so mean to fatties, and I think it's wrong. 

Anyway, yeah a lot of shit is extreme up in the fandom, in all ways. Furries frickin push the limits on crazy, and I do know that. Always something new! sheesh


----------



## psychonautic (Mar 13, 2016)

People who wear murrsuits in public....


----------



## PandaWanda (Mar 14, 2016)

Babys furs and diaper furs....
I was on google once last year and it was Rainfurrest 2015 and I saw pics of diaper furs and baby furs... and lots of ''interesting'' things...


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Mar 15, 2016)

All the weird spam accounts and posts on this forum


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 15, 2016)

Pretty much everything I saw when I turned SFW off on Furaffinity was pretty damn cringe worthy.
Some of that stuff just makes me worry about the person making it.
Also people wearing their murrsuits in public,hell murrsuits in general are disgusting and a waste of skills and money just to go screw each other in them.
Anyone who wears just underwear or any sort of short bottoms on their fullsuit really makes me suspicious of them.
Also the people 'coming out' as furry or brony or whatever to their parents/friends and treating it like some sort of sexuality.
Not to mention the people that think they're real animals.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 15, 2016)

Pamperchu......that is all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> hell murrsuits in general are disgusting and a waste of skills and money just to go screw each other in them.



It's not as though people with a fetish for dressing up as animals have chosen to be that way; if they enjoy themselves their money isn't wasted, is it?

I think that furries are more judge mental of murrsuits than outsiders actually are, likely because they don't want people to assume they're murrsuiters too and think that the only way they can prove they're not is to be scathing. 

A fursuit maker was included in a news report in the guardian, in which she bragged that she had only ever made one fursuit adapted for sexual use and that she had charged her client *$1000 extra* for the installation of a zipper, and still had the nerve to tell her paying customer that she believed they were 'disgusting'. (Ironically, the price hike is a probable explanation for why so few furries ask her for sexually adapted costumes)
http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2016/feb/03/furry-fandom-costume-maker-sarah-dee-video

It's bizarre that, in our fandom, labeling your customer as disgusting and publicly bragging about ripping them off, is considered virtuous. ._.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 16, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> It's not as though people with a fetish for dressing up as animals have chosen to be that way; if they enjoy themselves their money isn't wasted, is it?
> 
> I think that furries are more judge mental of murrsuits than outsiders actually are, likely because they don't want people to assume they're murrsuiters too and think that the only way they can prove they're not is to be scathing.
> 
> ...




Hey in the end whatever floats peoples boats is fine by me,it's whatever you know?
I'm not putting down the person,I'm just not a fan of the concept.
Not everything that gets one persons knickers in a twist,appeals to the next person in the same way.
I'm just really nit-picky when it comes to costumes/suits and all of that because I see something that's taken so much time/effort to make as something far more precious then something to use in that manner or how people take their suits in the water or dirty them up for just shits and giggles.
But in the end that's just my opinion,I grew up and still am in a situation where I have little money and what I can get is something that turns out to be very important to me and I end up setting it up on this pedestal in a sense and doing whatever I can to protect it as far as protection goes for such things.
As for that maker who charged an outlandish fee and still put her client down,now that's just wrong and immoral as well as bad for their business and what people see them as.


----------



## Troj (Mar 16, 2016)

Because many in the furry community are hyper-sensitive to being perceived as hyper-sexual or sexually perverse by outsiders, there's a tendency among furries to go way overboard when distancing themselves from the sexual parts of the fandom, both rumored and real.

Hence why it's viewed as virtuous and heartening when a fursuit builder brags about charging a murrsuit commissioner extra for said "disgusting" suit.

Even I have probably gone overboard in distancing myself from the sexual side of the fandom, because I worry that non-furs with an axe to grind will try to exploit any sized loophole I leave (that's what she said).

Frankly, I resent society for being so hysterical about furry sex that furries have been forced into this no-real-win dilemma, and I'm definitely annoyed with the dumbass furries who keep the urban legend train rollin' with their idiotic antics.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 16, 2016)

fursuiters that don't wash their suit.

.......or groom.... for *years. and insist on hugging you every time they see you.*


----------



## Fopfox (Mar 17, 2016)

Biggest cringe came as a surprise. Was working on a school project with someone and we were using his laptop. He told me to go to a site, it was in his bookmarks.

I have a bad habit of typing in the address bar for autocomplete and never use bookmarks. It also just so happened that the website began with the letter "F"

Well, long story short, first result brought up a babyfur picture with stink lines coming out of a bulging diaper.

I did not know he was a furry (He never found out I was either). The cringe scale went from 0 to 10 in seconds and it derailed our project.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 17, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Hey in the end whatever floats peoples boats is fine by me,it's whatever you know?
> I'm not putting down the person,I'm just not a fan of the concept.
> Not everything that gets one persons knickers in a twist,appeals to the next person in the same way.
> I'm just really nit-picky when it comes to costumes/suits and all of that because I see something that's taken so much time/effort to make as something far more precious then something to use in that manner or how people take their suits in the water or dirty them up for just shits and giggles.
> ...



The "waste of money" thing is kind of exactly the reaction people say when I tell people I like drawing furry work and they tell me I'm wasting my talent on it.

I know it's just your opinion, but it's really kinda rude sry. I wouldn't want to have a murrsuit, if I'm being honest that's mostly bc it's just not hot for me, but that doesn't mean it's a waste of time or talent for the maker or the person paying for it.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 17, 2016)

the most cringe worthy thing I've ever seen? oh that's easy. just go to e621 type: what_has_science_done  and there you have it.........


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 17, 2016)

oh and also when I became a dumb dragon and typed nightmare fuel into google and searched, I can't get the images out of my head :warning scary picture coming:


----------



## Nerine (Mar 17, 2016)

Also: that one winey furry rant that became so viral the ranter went on Tosh.O


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 17, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> oh and also when I became a dumb dragon and typed nightmare fuel into google and searched, I can't get the images out of my head :warning scary picture coming:
> *snip*



That's not nightmare fuel. That's just a Shambler with an extra face.


Nightmare fuel would be trying to face down a Shambler with just the Axe.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 17, 2016)

Havokpaintedwolf said:


> baby furs mostly because of this one post about someone wanting to collect a bunch of used diapers and wear them to a con...



Oh gods, _THAT_ ONE...


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 17, 2016)

Then there's Foxnz. He has over 3,000 pics and has put effort into literally _NONE OF THEM.
_
I'm normally not a very judgmental person, but considering the amount of art, its subject and his age (35), it makes me genuinely concerned.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 17, 2016)

Vore, gore, babyfurs, and gigantism.

Nothing else I've seen in this fandom has disturbed me.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 17, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Vore, gore, babyfurs, and gigantism.
> 
> Nothing else I've seen in this fandom has disturbed me.



I actualy don't mind soft vore.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 17, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Oh gods, _THAT_ ONE...



You mean Pamperchu


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 17, 2016)

Victor-933 said:


> That's not nightmare fuel. That's just a Shambler with an extra face.
> 
> 
> Nightmare fuel would be trying to face down a Shambler with just the Axe.


 
I could find something much worse, but I'm really found of these forums. And I'd be heart broken if I where to get banned for posting the horrors of google >.=.<.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 17, 2016)

there's an artist who's fursonas an demon .... ran into her work once..... nothing like viewing sergal porn, and then running into an thing puking up all it's intestines with some sergal...


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 17, 2016)

Nerine said:


> You mean Pamperchu



Great. Now the horror has a name. Any other "gems" of his?


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 17, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> Hm, I am attracted to fat people, as well as average sized. Not all of them have major health issues. Fat fur art is hot too. I have a hard time comprehending how people are attracted to very muscular people. It's just not sexy to me. Calling fat people disgusting in the furry fandom probably isn't the smartest thing. You may want to take a look at who's in it.



As a fat fur, I have to admit that I have made a few life support fat fur (yes, that's a thing, it's weird I know) works as experimental stuff. It's healthy to tinker around with fetishes as long as nobody is actually harmed, but the appeal's begun to wear off and slob stuff has been getting too common. So I was thinking of doing fat fur art where it's all about cleanliness and appealing to those who are not normally into lipophilia.


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 17, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Then there's Foxnz. He has over 3,000 pics and has put effort into literally _NONE OF THEM.
> _
> I'm normally not a very judgmental person, but considering the amount of art, its subject and his age (35), it makes me genuinely concerned.



Some people just don't have the proper mindset for art. It's more than just knowing where to put lines, I feel like you need to be able to visualize the subject in your mind and sort of extrapolate the proper views and such.

Like, at the risk of sounding like a pompous jackass, I have a very analytical mind and can easily focus on mechanical and engineering concepts. The operating principles of an internal combustion engine are pretty basic for me and I always get caught up trying to figure out how that machine in the corner over there is actually doing what it's doing. To other people? It's goddamn space magic and people always seem to just throw their hands up in defeat when faced with problems that appear basic to me.

It made for a lonely childhood.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 17, 2016)

Victor-933 said:


> Some people just don't have the proper mindset for art. It's more than just knowing where to put lines, I feel like you need to be able to visualize the subject in your mind and sort of extrapolate the proper views and such.
> 
> Like, at the risk of sounding like a pompous jackass, I have a very analytical mind and can easily focus on mechanical and engineering concepts. The operating principles of an internal combustion engine are pretty basic for me and I always get caught up trying to figure out how that machine in the corner over there is actually doing what it's doing. To other people? It's goddamn space magic and people always seem to just throw their hands up in defeat when faced with problems that appear basic to me.
> 
> It made for a lonely childhood.



I'm kind of the same way with artwork and certain philosophies as opposed to mechanics.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 18, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> I'm kind of the same way with artwork and certain philosophies as opposed to mechanics.





Zaedrin said:


> Then there's Foxnz. He has over 3,000 pics and has put effort into literally _NONE OF THEM.
> _
> I'm normally not a very judgmental person, but considering the amount of art, its subject and his age (35), it makes me genuinely concerned.



Ha. Wow. Yeah points taken.

It cracks me up. Maybe it doesn't have to be good. I mean look, the guy even met Putin. I call this a masterpiece 

www.furaffinity.net: Gay spa at gay party by foxnz


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 18, 2016)

Everything.

No one is free of sin.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 18, 2016)

Not exactly from the fandom, but anything from Dingo Pictures:


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll say this, most of the shit here listed plus, this one video I found where a guy transforms into a tiger and keeps enlarging. All the while putting shit into his feet paws, not to mention that the entire video is animated in shitty early CGI that makes Roblox look like any new generation COD game.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 18, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> Not exactly from the fandom, but anything from Dingo Pictures:


 What IS this? Please explain.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 18, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> What IS this? Please explain.


It is supposed to be an animated show that can be played on the Ps1 or Ps2. It is produced by the German animation company known as Dingo Pictures. They created a shit ton of horrible rip offs that are bad enough to give Chris Chan a run for his money.

mockbuster.wikia.com: Dingo Pictures


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 18, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> It is supposed to be an animated show that can be played on the Ps1 or Ps2. It is produced by the German animation company known as Dingo Pictures. They created a shit ton of horrible rip offs that are bad enough to give Chris Chan a run for his money.
> 
> mockbuster.wikia.com: Dingo Pictures



Thanks dude. Yeah that was truly epic. Sounds like they just grabbed some kids off the street and had them record the voices with no preparation. Unreal


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 18, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> Not exactly from the fandom, but anything from Dingo Pictures:


Idk why I kept watching


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd say stuff that isn't behind closed doors makes me cringe. It doesn't matter what tumblr gender you are, even straight, pleaseeeeee keep it behind closed doors unless there's a warning for other users to know about it.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 19, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Idk why I kept watching


Because it's so bad you have to watch it.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> Because it's so bad you have to watch it.


More like I can't believe it, must keep trying to confirm this to head


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 19, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> More like I can't believe it, must keep trying to confirm this to head



This is what you get when you hire the Yo Quiero Taco Bell Dog to write the script and do all the voiceovers.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> This is what you get when you hire the Yo Quiero Taco Bell Dog to write the script and do all the voiceovers.


I miss that thing...


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 19, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> Not exactly from the fandom, but anything from Dingo Pictures:



The Furry version of _The Room._


----------



## Troj (Mar 19, 2016)

The internet reviewer Phelan Porteous (Phelous) has reviewed/skewered many of the Dingo Pictures mockbusters.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 19, 2016)

The last 2 (as of typeing) episodes of the bed fellows. WTF happened, the animation is worse, it's not funny and sheen isn't as cruel


----------



## Nerine (Mar 19, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> The Furry version of _The Room._



Dalmatians 3 is way worse


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 20, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> This is what you get when you hire the Yo Quiero Taco Bell Dog to write the script and do all the voiceovers.



And if it was recorded inside an empty grain silo.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 20, 2016)

I usually laugh at cringe videos because I imagine people cringing at it and thats what makes me laugh not the actual video itself


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 20, 2016)

Probably the pics from Rainfurrest 2015 I looked up.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 21, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I usually laugh at cringe videos because I imagine people cringing at it and thats what makes me laugh not the actual video itself


I don't. Those videos haunt my dreams...


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 22, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Probably the pics from Rainfurrest 2015 I looked up.


like this?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 22, 2016)

that looks really good actually.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 22, 2016)

yeah, that "what you do behind closed doors" thing is really cringeworthy too. I mean, seriously? I don't want to know no matter WHO you are.

I mean shit- I was looking for cool Deus Ex fanart the other day, some fans drew some very sexy fanart between two characters, and the voice actor for one of them had said "oooh yeah I like that, I get to do that with my wife whenever I want (the voice actor for the other character)." WELL GOOD FOR YOU BRO but I didn't need to know that! Jeez. Now I'm picturing shit about you I don't wanna know.

And even if you're cool, when you start talking about your personal private bedroom antics... you sound like a douchebag.


----------



## Troj (Mar 22, 2016)

Kind of tangential, but SodaBubbles made me think of when non-furs who commented on the Vancoufurries + Syrian refugees story tried to sound 2 edgy 4 u, and ended up sounding cringeworthy and pathetic.

But, it makes me happy that other people besides me now roll their eyes at "Those people are GAY!" and "Those people have GAY SEX!" or even, "Those people do WEIRD THINGS in the BEDROOM!"


----------



## Puppenstein (Mar 22, 2016)

Usually open Rp's, especially ERP's on places where everyone can see like a comment section to a post or something.

And of course the defensive as all hell furries.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 22, 2016)

What happened to Pamperchu, anyway?


----------



## psychonautic (Mar 22, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> What happened to Pamperchu, anyway?


Last I heard he got cancer. That was 2 years ago. He still uploads to youtube it seems.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 22, 2016)

psychonautic said:


> Last I heard he got cancer. That was 2 years ago. He still uploads to youtube it seems.



Hes alive


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 23, 2016)

psychonautic said:


> Last I heard he got cancer. That was 2 years ago. He still uploads to youtube it seems.


I'm...not going to comment.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 23, 2016)

This should surprize no one but Pamperchu also has a Fetlife account. If you think anything on youtube was cringeworthy, man you haven't seen anything yet


----------



## Nerine (Mar 23, 2016)

StarHusky is a bit cringeworthy but no where near the horrors of Pamperchu.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 23, 2016)

FuzzWorks are also pretty cringy. Especially their reviews...


----------



## Saiko (Mar 23, 2016)

I think the Tony the Tiger thing on Twitter was the most cringey thing for me. The rest has mostly been people just being cringey off in their own corner, but that was an onslaught of furries trying to ERP with a real person who's job was to maintain that account.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah, it's pretty weird when people go "omg gay sex they have gay sex omg" it's like "Well I'm proud of you for being aware but why in the hell are you thinking about THAT? Most sane people don't think about what ANYONE does in the bedroom."

Reminds me of some of the incidents where something is barely potentially offensive and some mega-conservative group freaks the everloving fuck out, and you discover that apparently, despite how offended they are, they think more about sex and sexual connotations than the average human being.

Case in point: A little restaurant in California iirc called The Pink Taco. Mega Conservative group goes up in arms about how its "a derogatory term for female parts" and everyone just kinda went "Huh?" I mean, take me for example- I'm known amongst my few online friends as being filthy and I will find innuendo in almost anything, and I'd missed it entirely in that. I'd literally thought of pink-dyed tacos (admit it, that would be a cute selling point).... and it turned out I wasn't the only one. Most people never thought of it. Meanwhile this ultraconservative group of people went out and thought really hard about it, figured out that "taco" was occasionally used as vagina slang, put 3+3 together and came out with SCANDAL OF THE HIGHEST ORDER. And of course, because it was casual slang, they'd decided it was "derogatory". Well it's not like _you _worship it, buddy, you're probably one of the loonies who got The Vagina Monologues changed to The Hoohah Monologues that one time, or at the very least you're one of those nitwits so terrified of the word vagina you got a political speaker kicked out of the speech forum for it. SAY WHAT.

Sigh. This world sometimes man.


----------



## Kyd_Lyd (Mar 23, 2016)

fursuit dancers who do that dance where you just move your hands around alot and make ur body look like its bending in a weird way....first of all i dont think the effect is the same in a suit and i'm not a big fan of the dance style anyways....I see it a lot and not just among fursuiters...


----------



## Nerine (Mar 23, 2016)

This in its entirty


----------



## Kyd_Lyd (Mar 23, 2016)

honesty one of the worst things about the single furries video is the background music its so...sad sounding...


----------



## Havas (Mar 23, 2016)

Nerine said:


> This in its entirty



You are the third person to post this .-.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 23, 2016)

Havas said:


> You are the third person to post this .-.



Its a long thread


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 28, 2016)

Nerine said:


> You mean Pamperchu


nah it was some raccoon.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

I have heard whispers of Diaper-Furs wondering around a certain convention some time ago.
I have seen the paintings.  Such filth must not be allowed to spread and to fester.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 28, 2016)

Saiko said:


> I think the Tony the Tiger thing on Twitter was the most cringey thing for me. The rest has mostly been people just being cringey off in their own corner, but that was an onslaught of furries trying to ERP with a real person who's job was to maintain that account.


you know I was bashing on babyfurs when I made my first comment but that was before that bullshit with tony the tiger happened that made me question the relative sanity of the entire fandom like seriously keep it in your pants for like 2 fucking seconds and think with your big head instead of your little one people already have a negative opinion of furries why make it worse with this bullshit? but then again I doubt those people have an account on furaffinity or even know the majority of furries don't particularly approve of there antics never mind the general public..


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 28, 2016)

Havokpaintedwolf said:


> you know I was bashing on babyfurs when I made my first comment but that was before that bullshit with tony the tiger happened that made me question the relative sanity of the entire fandom like seriously keep it in your pants for like 2 fucking seconds and think with your big head instead of your little one people already have a negative opinion of furries why make it worse with this bullshit? but then again I doubt those people have an account on furaffinity or even know the majority of furries don't particularly approve of there antics never mind the general public..


hey, hey, hey, clam down please.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 28, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> hey, hey, hey, clam down please.


wasn't really angry just disappointed furries don't really rear there heads among there general public so every appearance counts and that bit about any publicity being good publicity is bullshit. especially when it comes to furries more than any other fandom we have to fret about how we are perceived and all because we made an abysmally bad first impression.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 28, 2016)

How about bubble gum husky, yup publicity dosen't get much worse than that


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 28, 2016)

Furries had a huge orgy at the end of the year. I could only imagine how musty the room would have been from all that fur suit sweat...*shivers*


----------



## Fopfox (Mar 29, 2016)

Thundeere said:


> Furries had a huge orgy at the end of the year. I could only imagine how musty the room would have been from all that fur suit sweat...*shivers*



Probably would have smelled like a room full of real foxes, ironically enough.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Morbidly obese suiters all rubbing up on each other in front of little kids.
I mean, not like "Free Candy" or some shit, they just didn't care that there were kids around them xD


----------



## Nerine (Mar 30, 2016)

Thundeere said:


> Furries had a huge orgy at the end of the year. I could only imagine how musty the room would have been from all that fur suit sweat...*shivers*



Where? 8D


----------



## Kahze (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

Kahze said:


>


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 30, 2016)

Kahze said:


>


Believe it or not, that's not really that horrible. Some official merchandise for Okamiden on the DS gave Chibiterasu the same thing:
http://img13.deviantart.net/b4a7/i/2010/313/b/6/okamiden_plush_tail_up_xd_by_techno_fox-d32ibgg.jpg


----------



## Kahze (Mar 30, 2016)

I think it's really cute. I dont even know why i posted it here.


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

I just look at any furry blogger and then look in the mirror


----------



## Nerine (Apr 2, 2016)

The neon savanah line from bad dragon....Yeah, Zootopia themed sex toys......*cringes to death


----------



## Nerine (Apr 2, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> I have heard whispers of Diaper-Furs wondering around a certain convention some time ago.
> I have seen the paintings.  Such filth must not be allowed to spread and to fester.



I only realy see this as a problem if it crosses the line into pedobear territory


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> I have heard whispers of Diaper-Furs wondering around a certain convention some time ago.
> I have seen the paintings.  Such filth must not be allowed to spread and to fester.



Did anyone else hear these whispers? :V

To be honest, you seem a bit preoccupied with the whole cub thing looking at your responses in a few threads.

Why such strong feelings? What is on your mind?



Zaedrin said:


> What happened to Pamperchu, anyway?



He actually ended up getting cancer and had to go through chemo and shit.

Last I heard he was in Oregon.



Thundeere said:


> Furries had a huge orgy at the end of the year. I could only imagine how musty the room would have been from all that fur suit sweat...*shivers*



That's what the lady on the CSI said. You'd have to be into dirty sex or REALLY into the suiters to be into that, I'd think. Haha, I was about to go to a huge fursuit orgy in Savannah shortly after I got my first suit. It seemed pretty hot at the time. Then I met actual furries IRL and I quickly changed my opinion about that. TBH, I still haven't done anything of the sort but it isn't on the top of my list of priorities :V


----------



## Commywolf (Apr 2, 2016)

This video had me laughing so hard. I could feel their cringe through the monitor.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 3, 2016)

Did anyone else hear these whispers? :V

To be honest, you seem a bit preoccupied with the whole cub thing looking at your responses in a few threads.

Why such strong feelings? What is on your mind?

Yes, actually.  Quite a few people heard of what happened and saw the pictures.  Shitty diapers left all around, walking around IN shitty diapers.  And I'm not preoccupied with anything jack wad.  I've posted about this in like 2 threads, and it was done half jokingly.  It makes no difference to me how many shitty diapers were left on people's cars for others to clean up, as I myself wasn't there.  Though I'm sure I would've chicken choked a bitch if I had been.
P.S.  One would have hoped that others could have seen my post as a joke, from the wording, if nothing else.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 3, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Did anyone else hear these whispers? :V
> 
> To be honest, you seem a bit preoccupied with the whole cub thing looking at your responses in a few threads.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen what happened?


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe it is best if the cringeworthy aspects of the fandom were swept under the carpet so that their darkness does not rub off on us. Maybe it is best if we all focused on all the positive aspects and traits of the fandom so we know where our ambitions lie. Maybe we should just stop swamping ourselves in cringe, drama and frustration and just immerse ourselves in our own creativity, free from the expectations, demands and prejudices of a world we all seek to escape from and maybe we can use that same creative spirit to help improve our world instead of simply sheltering ourselves from it!

Phew...that was a mouthful...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Maybe it is best if the cringeworthy aspects of the fandom were swept under the carpet so that their darkness does not rub off on us. Maybe it is best if we all focused on all the positive aspects and traits of the fandom so we know where our ambitions lie. Maybe we should just stop swamping ourselves in cringe, drama and frustration and just immerse ourselves in our own creativity, free from the expectations, demands and prejudices of a world we all seek to escape from and maybe we can use that same creative spirit to help improve our world instead of simply sheltering ourselves from it!



But people love staring at freaks! Sometimes they even pay good money for that kinda stuff :V


----------



## Astus (Apr 4, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Maybe it is best if the cringeworthy aspects of the fandom were swept under the carpet so that their darkness does not rub off on us. Maybe it is best if we all focused on all the positive aspects and traits of the fandom so we know where our ambitions lie. Maybe we should just stop swamping ourselves in cringe, drama and frustration and just immerse ourselves in our own creativity, free from the expectations, demands and prejudices of a world we all seek to escape from and maybe we can use that same creative spirit to help improve our world instead of simply sheltering ourselves from it!
> 
> Phew...that was a mouthful...


the only issue with that is that furries are human, and we all know that humans are incapable of doing anything like that


In my opinion the most cringe worthy thing about the furry fandom is the high levels of drama over something stupid. Like how I've seen artists post YCHs or something and the whole comments section explodes into how the artist stole that YCH from someones mate or something and the whole thing just explodes when in reality the two YCHs are different art styles and nothing alike besides maybe the way the character is angled. Stuff like that


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> In my opinion the most cringe worthy thing about the furry fandom is the high levels of drama over something stupid.



Totally. People need to learn to laugh more.

I mean, really. It's the Furry Fandom. I'd hate to see them react to something important :V

#YouCareTooMuch


----------



## Astus (Apr 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Totally. People need to learn to laugh more.
> 
> I mean, really. It's the Furry Fandom. I'd hate to see them react to something important :V
> 
> #YouCareTooMuch


yeah exactly; have some fun with your life and stop stressing yourself into the grave over nonsense.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 5, 2016)

All the single furries...

Fuck that video.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> All the single furries...
> 
> Fuck that video.


PREACH!!!


----------



## Gharn (Apr 5, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> All the single furries...
> 
> Fuck that video.


I...  I want to look it up but I don't...


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

Gharn said:


> I...  I want to look it up but I don't...


Please...  Don't T-T;


----------



## Gharn (Apr 5, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Please...  Don't T-T;


Uurrrgghh it was so cringe wwwhhhyyyyy.... I noped out half way through...


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

Gharn said:


> Uurrrgghh it was so cringe wwwhhhyyyyy.... I noped out half way through...


Why you no listen to meeee T-T;
You poor thing, I'll make you chicken noodle soup so you feel better...


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

Gharn said:


> Uurrrgghh it was so cringe wwwhhhyyyyy.... I noped out half way through...


jk, bitch I TOLD you not to watch that shit, now you gonna have therapy bills out your ass!  I aint payin' for that shit!  Learn to listen!


----------



## Nerine (Apr 5, 2016)

Gharn said:


> Uurrrgghh it was so cringe wwwhhhyyyyy.... I noped out half way through...



If you liked it you shoulda put a leash on it....


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 5, 2016)

The "Fur And Loathing" episode of CSI. The fact that they had an actually furry give them advice as to what they are really like before promptly throwing all that research out the window is why I'm still salty over it.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 5, 2016)

Furries who think there laptops wont get serched when they cross the us Canadian  border....they will


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2016)

Kahze said:


>




Aw, that's so cute! 

Kinda reminds me the Bob's Burgers episode where Aunt Gail hangs up that exhibit of anuses in the restaurant.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 5, 2016)

Simo said:


> Aw, that's so cute!
> 
> Kinda reminds me the Bob's Burgers episode where Aunt Gail hangs up that exhibit of anuses in the restaurant.



Bobs burgers is kinda cringey sometimes too. I mean the but-ler epispde was just....Ew


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Bobs burgers is kinda cringey sometimes too. I mean the but-ler epispde was just....Ew



I guess it has it's sorta less than sophisticated parts! Oddly, it's one of the few TV shows I watch, aside from watching older shows. Can't seem to find a lot that holds my interest...mainly I watch nature documentaries, 1960-80s comedies, cartoons from the 1920s-present, but it's as if I have to let TV age, before I can generally approach it.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 5, 2016)

I just found this:


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 5, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Furries who think there laptops wont get serched when they cross the us Canadian  border....they will



"We stand on guard, furry free."

That's rich.

But....  This...  was...  uploaded... last... year....

By somebody pretending to be an opera composer who's been dead for over a hundred years!!!


----------



## marisgard (Apr 5, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I just found this:


Oh, wow. This exists...

But on a serious note, thats an accurate video, kinda...


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 5, 2016)

marisgard said:


> Oh, wow. This exists...
> 
> But on a serious note, thats an accurate video, kinda...



  That's why I never, even now, EVER talk about furries in public.


----------



## marisgard (Apr 5, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> That's why I never, even now, EVER talk about furries in public.


I do talk about some mainstream furry stuff like Zootopia, and people don't seem to be bothered at all. Some even say Judy is really cute


----------



## Nerine (Apr 5, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I just found this:



In all honesty i kinda liked this video, very south parkish


----------



## Nerine (Apr 5, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> "We stand on guard, furry free."
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> ...



What??


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 5, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> The "Fur And Loathing" episode of CSI. The fact that they had an actually furry give them advice as to what they are really like before promptly throwing all that research out the window is why I'm still salty over it.


Wait, they actually had a real furry consultant for that?


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 6, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Wait, they actually had a real furry consultant for that?



Apparently. Which makes it even more of a dick move.


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 6, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Apparently. Which makes it even more of a dick move.


Well, I guess that might explain why the fursuits didn't look like complete trainwrecks.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 6, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Well, I guess that might explain why the fursuits didn't look like complete trainwrecks.



Sexy Kitty................?


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 6, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Sexy Kitty................?


Believe me, you compare it to those 'fursuits' in the 'Crack' video posted on page 9 and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Troj (Apr 6, 2016)

I heard that Kiyo Fox and Dark Fox offered the show extensive notes, corrections, and information, and the show staff basically went, "Nah, thanks but no thanks," and decided to just do whatever. The episode apparently featured several real furries.

The "Crack" video is so cringeworthy--which is sad, because the song is so much fun. I think furries should do a parody featuring furries in bad human suits.


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 7, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Sexy Kitty................?



She makes a few cameos in the art for my novel. None so far, though.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 10, 2016)

this video just about does it. What happened  to pet auctions?


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't watch this video for half a second without screaming STOP!
I literally feel physical pain from cringe when trying to watch this....


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

The Question Guy said:


> I can't watch this video for half a second without screaming STOP!
> I literally feel physical pain from cringe when trying to watch this....


----------



## Nerine (Apr 11, 2016)

The Question Guy said:


> I can't watch this video for half a second without screaming STOP!
> I literally feel physical pain from cringe when trying to watch this....



4th time somes brought that song up


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 12, 2016)

Troj said:


> I heard that Kiyo Fox and Dark Fox offered the show extensive notes, corrections, and information, and the show staff basically went, "Nah, thanks but no thanks," and decided to just do whatever. The episode apparently featured several real furries.
> 
> The "Crack" video is so cringeworthy--which is sad, because the song is so much fun. I think furries should do a parody featuring furries in bad human suits.



I like to imagine there's a dimension with furries who call themselves skinnies and they draw Human OCs and shit.

I imagine the biggest topic would be tricks on hiding your muzzle length in a human mask.


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 12, 2016)

Fopfox said:


> I like to imagine there's a dimension with furries who call themselves skinnies and they draw Human OCs and shit.
> 
> I imagine the biggest topic would be tricks on hiding your muzzle length in a human mask.


So what would human ferals be? Cavemen? Monkeys?


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 12, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> So what would human ferals be? Cavemen? Monkeys?



That would really depend on what humans or the closest humanlike animal in that dimension would be.

Really I'd just cop out and say the missing link. If there were human cavemen you'd have skinnies bothering them to join their "noble savage" lifestyle. If we found a tribe of primitive furries the same would happen to them, most likely with tragic results.


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 13, 2016)

Nerine said:


> 4th time somes brought that song up


Must be the most cringeworthy of the fandom then.....


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Apr 13, 2016)

Thusly...


----------



## Nerine (Apr 26, 2016)

yeah this series of videos beats singles furries for me


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

The Question Guy said:


> I can't watch this video for half a second without screaming STOP!
> I literally feel physical pain from cringe when trying to watch this....


ear rape


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

modfox said:


> ear rape



Hmm... Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "fucking her brains out" :V


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 28, 2016)

Many of the fetishes I see in (but not limited to) the furry fandom.


----------



## Storok (Apr 28, 2016)

The Question Guy said:


> I can't watch this video for half a second without screaming STOP!
> I literally feel physical pain from cringe when trying to watch this....


It has been made so pharaceutical companys who create painkillers get more money...


----------



## Storok (Apr 28, 2016)

this disgusting piece of existence
Like What the hell is a Furry-Fedora and why does it hurt so much...
I..I.. have to end it!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

I really, REALLY don't want to shit on anyone's fetish, considering I'm deep into the BDSM lifestyle myself but...
I just can't stand babyplay.
I just... can't... diapers don't do it and trying to work with someone who has the mentality of an infant just...
I just can't.

I'm sorry guys 

And I know that it isn't exclusive to the furry fandom...


----------



## Storok (Apr 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'm deep into the BDSM lifestyle myself but...
> I just can't stand babyplay.


combined this would be the most fucked up thing in the entire universe


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I really, REALLY don't want to shit on anyone's fetish, considering I'm deep into the BDSM lifestyle myself but...
> I just can't stand babyplay.
> I just... can't... diapers don't do it and trying to work with someone who has the mentality of an infant just...
> I just can't.



_It's okay.

Everything is going to be okay. >.>''_


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

Ricky said:


> _It's okay.
> 
> Everything is going to be okay. >.>''_


Oh, no it wasn't your fault.
Even before coming here, you see the occasional furry at leather & lace night wearing a leather dog hood.

And then you get invited to a party and... you learn you don't quite belong.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

Storok said:


> combined this would be the most fucked up thing in the entire universe


You have not lived my life


----------



## Storok (Apr 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You have not lived my life


i think i dont want.. i am fine with mine right now


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Even before coming here, you see the occasional furry at leather & lace night...



They have nights with leather _and_ lace???? Now that's scary.

Lace has always horrified me!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> They have nights with leather _and_ lace???? Now that's scary.
> 
> Lace has always horrified me!


Yeah.
A local nightclub ever last friday of the month allows more gimps and dommes than you can shake a...
... you can finish that thought.

(PS I got your joke)


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> They have nights with leather _and_ lace???? Now that's scary.


Is love so fragile
And the heart so hollow


----------



## Nerine (Apr 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I really, REALLY don't want to shit on anyone's fetish, considering I'm deep into the BDSM lifestyle myself but...
> I just can't stand babyplay.
> I just... can't... diapers don't do it and trying to work with someone who has the mentality of an infant just...
> I just can't.
> ...



DL is okay, but AB....*Shivers


----------



## Parafrosyni (Apr 28, 2016)

The Question Guy said:


> I can't watch this video for half a second without screaming STOP!
> I literally feel physical pain from cringe when trying to watch this....


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 28, 2016)

dangerousminds.net: ‘Sexy’ wolf’s head crotch underwear for men

I know a furry had to be the reason because of this,or just the fandom in general these places are trying to market to.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> dangerousminds.net: ‘Sexy’ wolf’s head crotch underwear for men
> 
> I know a furry had to be the reason because of this,or just the fandom in general these places are trying to market to.


I didn't know these were real.
I thought they were just an off Photoshop for cheap laughs.
... I might have to get some now


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I didn't know these were real.
> I thought they were just an off Photoshop for cheap laughs.
> ... I might have to get some now




They also unfortunately have snakes and elephants too.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 28, 2016)

This entire page includes things that people say that make them cringe and its making me cringe and now I wanna throw up because all of this cringiness what have you guys brought into the forums this is scaring me im not judging but fear makes up seem rude and were just trying to defend ourselves but oh lord all this cringe stuff that you guys have pointed out has made me uncomfortable I prefer not knowing about the weirdos in the fandom I am going to cry myself to sleep why did I even click on this page BREATH I need to go rest this world is killing me second by second


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> This entire page includes things that people say that make them cringe and its making me cringe and now I wanna throw up because all of this cringiness what have you guys brought into the forums this is scaring me im not judging but fear makes up seem rude and were just trying to defend ourselves but oh lord all this cringe stuff that you guys have pointed out has made me uncomfortable I prefer not knowing about the weirdos in the fandom I am going to cry myself to sleep why did I even click on this page BREATH I need to go rest this world is killing me second by second


Welcome to the Internet.
Will you be visiting for business or pleasure?


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Welcome to the Internet.
> Will you be visiting for business or pleasure?


None of the above.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 29, 2016)

http://dirtygrimyfursuits.tumblr.com/

How about dirty fursuits. There one picutre on the page about star huskey. A fur who realy like poo, like alot. It shows him putting a bucket of cow feces on a pile of plushies for amusement. An older picture involves him wetting a diaper over his fursuit. There cringey enough.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 29, 2016)

Nerine said:


> http://dirtygrimyfursuits.tumblr.com/
> 
> How about dirty fursuits. There one picutre on the page about star huskey. A fur who realy like poo, like alot. It shows him putting a bucket of cow feces on a pile of plushies for amusement. An older picture involves him wetting a diaper over his fursuit. There cringey enough.


You didn't have to post a link, I believed you


----------



## Filter (Apr 29, 2016)

Roxikat
(Although, to be fair, the cringe-worthiness is intentional on their part.)

Honorable mention:
Fetish commission requests.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 29, 2016)

Filter said:


> Roxikat
> (Although, to be fair, the cringe-worthiness is intentional on their part.)
> 
> Honorable mention:
> Fetish commission requests.



I have no issue with most of the kinky parts of the furry fandom, even the artwork and murrsuit porn. But that dosen't mean I understand  most of it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 29, 2016)

Nerine said:


> I have no issue with most of the kinky parts of the furry fandom, even the artwork and murrsuit porn. But that dosen't mean I understand  most of it.


Had to look up murrsuit because I was unfamiliar with the terminology.
They apparently have some sort of super-secret invite-only message board.
Quite the opposite to what I'm used to, as everyone I've ever met who was into kink was unabashedly open about it.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Had to look up murrsuit because I was unfamiliar with the terminology.
> They apparently have some sort of super-secret invite-only message board.
> Quite the opposite to what I'm used to, as everyone I've ever met who was into kink was unabashedly open about it.



As I recall there are a lot of open murrsuiters on FetLife


----------



## Storok (Apr 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Had to look up murrsuit because I was unfamiliar with the terminology.


Now i am familliar with it  "chambers one last round"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 29, 2016)

Nerine said:


> As I recall there are a lot of open murrsuiters on FetLife


That was my impression.
With this secret club, you apparently can't even admit you're a part of it, lest you risk account removal.

Almost makes me wonder what goes on behind its curtains...


----------



## Nerine (Apr 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> That was my impression.
> With this secret club, you apparently can't even admit you're a part of it, lest you risk account removal.
> 
> Almost makes me wonder what goes on behind its curtains...



Yikes thats scary


----------



## Ricky (Apr 29, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> This entire page includes things that people say that make them cringe and its making me cringe and now I wanna throw up because all of this cringiness what have you guys brought into the forums this is scaring me im not judging but fear makes up seem rude and were just trying to defend ourselves but oh lord all this cringe stuff that you guys have pointed out has made me uncomfortable I prefer not knowing about the weirdos in the fandom I am going to cry myself to sleep why did I even click on this page BREATH I need to go rest this world is killing me second by second


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 29, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Yikes thats scary


Sure sounds like some dark web shit to me.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 29, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> This entire page includes things that people say that make them cringe and its making me cringe and now I wanna throw up because all of this cringiness what have you guys brought into the forums this is scaring me im not judging but fear makes up seem rude and were just trying to defend ourselves but oh lord all this cringe stuff that you guys have pointed out has made me uncomfortable I prefer not knowing about the weirdos in the fandom I am going to cry myself to sleep why did I even click on this page BREATH I need to go rest this world is killing me second by second



Dood chil


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 29, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Dood chil


I am chill now.


----------



## Simo (Apr 29, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> I am chill now.



Besides....it's Friday!


----------



## Simo (Apr 29, 2016)

Non-furries make us cringe more, no?


----------



## AlphaGaming (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I've spent the past hour looking at everything in this thread and not actually watching anything because I prefer maintaining the scraps of my sanity

....but I have seen "all the single furries"(drink every time someone mentions it, you are now drunk) because of a.... Certain friend on steam....
=_=


----------



## Filter (Apr 29, 2016)

Nerine said:


> I have no issue with most of the kinky parts of the furry fandom, even the artwork and murrsuit porn. But that dosen't mean I understand  most of it.


Oh, I don't necessarily have a problem with the adult side of the fandom. I was just being specific about a couple things that made me cringe. I draw adult artwork from time to time, but only on my terms.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 30, 2016)

Filter said:


> Oh, I don't necessarily have a problem with the adult side of the fandom. I was just being specific about a couple things that made me cringe. I draw adult artwork from time to time, but only on my terms.



Ah let me geuss: Unbirthing, Vore, ABDL, Forced TF or anything to do with sonic?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Ah let me geuss: Unbirthing, Vore, ABDL, Forced TF or anything to do with sonic?



Most of those I simply find amusing. Unbirthing is fucking hilarious. The Sonic Team is hot, though... Forced TF you would have to be more specific. I knew a FtM trans boy in SF who used to get in these master/slave relationships and force people to take hormones. And yes, he was a furry.


----------



## JynxLynx (Apr 30, 2016)

Most of the Vines furries make are guaranteed to be cringey.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 30, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Most of those I simply find amusing. Unbirthing is fucking hilarious. The Sonic Team is hot, though... Forced TF you would have to be more specific. I knew a FtM trans boy in SF who used to get in these master/slave relationships and force people to take hormones. And yes, he was a furry.



No more like turned into someone toilet, sex toy, diaper, pet or mindless slave against there will. I completely forgot about gender bending.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2016)

Nerine said:


> No more like turned into someone toilet, sex toy, diaper, pet or mindless slave against there will. I completely forgot about gender bending.



Lol, oh wow. I say "all of the above" in addition to the gender bending forcing thing, although I sort of find all of those fucking hilarious up to a point. I remember some piece of terribly-drawn artwork porn that made it to Something Awful _et al_., where one character turned into another character's penis. If you like that kind of thing, you might want to check out Launny's stuff over on Inkbunny. It's actually really well-drawn. Most of it is just funny as hell and he draws it for this specific reason, and to fuck with people :V

The toilet thing actually makes sense to me, since I clearly remember WTF'ing at Mr. S Leather in San Francisco over some bondage-type toilet mask. Diaper obviously parallels this and sex toy maybe too. Why anyone would want to be a non-sentient inanimate object is beyond me. Even if they think it's hot now, they won't think much of anything as a dildo.

An anthropomorphic dildo, now _that _would be different:

>> NSFW


----------



## Sagabel (Apr 30, 2016)

That Something Awful thing is very simiar to a _Starfox_ fanfic that was once listed on the _"So Bad It's Horrible"_ fanfic section of TVTropes. Didn't read the fanfic itself, but I thought it was hilarious from the description, and how it ends with the revelation that it was a dream by McCloud but he wishes it were real._ "Couldn't make this up if I tried, folks"_ it concluded.


----------



## The Question Guy (May 1, 2016)

Storok said:


> It has been made so pharaceutical companys who create painkillers get more money...


----------



## Mercuss (May 8, 2016)

I'm a single furry was pretty bad, but I would have to say the hardcore gay furry porn is the absolute worst for me.


----------



## Sagabel (May 8, 2016)

I laughed so much at a person on reddit who told of the times she did commission art for furries, and was expressing her opinions of them very negatively.

Not because they were furries per se, but because they would constantly ask for changes even while she was done with a major party of the art.

And also because they would communicate with her in their "fursona", and say things like _"Miss Kitty wants this to be changed, Miss Kitty wants a bit more sass in that tail, purrrrrr *licks paws*" 
_
And I also read an article on a website where another artist who told about the time she did commission art for furries, and she was disgusted by their fetishes, especially by a fursuiter who enjoyed spreading shaving cream over his fur. 

Oh man, I am laughing again.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 11, 2016)

Sparkledogs created by middle schoolers.

MY middle schooler fursona.


----------



## Somnium (May 12, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> Sparkledogs created by middle schoolers.
> 
> MY middle schooler fursona.



my feelings..


----------



## Wither (May 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> my feelings..


As long as your dick ain't the shades of a rainbow, I think you're good. 
Actually, don't have any part be a rainbow. Just genitalia especially. 

I've seen some shit, yo.


----------



## Somnium (May 12, 2016)

Wither said:


> As long as your dick ain't the shades of a rainbow, I think you're good.
> Actually, don't have any part be a rainbow. Just genitalia especially.
> 
> I've seen some shit, yo.



my dick? well I'm not sure, never saw it


----------



## x_eleven (May 12, 2016)

How about this?






Even his name is Cringer


----------



## Simo (May 12, 2016)

x_eleven said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, poor Cringer!


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> As long as your dick ain't the shades of a rainbow, I think you're good.



It's a bad sign when a dick looks like pizza with everything on it :V


----------



## Fopfox (May 15, 2016)

Probably posted earlier, but I just found it:


----------



## Saiko (May 15, 2016)

Several of the usernames, threads, and icons I've seen here the past few weeks have made it very high on the list. >_>


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Saiko said:


> Several of the usernames, threads, and icons I've seen here the past few weeks have made it very high on the list. >_>


----------



## Wolveon (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Harbinger (May 17, 2016)

Ur mom.


----------



## Kiburi (May 17, 2016)

all the single furries


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (May 17, 2016)

I don't know if you can consider BeebleFox as an ex-furry or a hater, but his video explaining his concept of furry is very cancerous.




Also, this is just my opinion but I'm not a fan of fursuits that look like mascots. Cartoony is good, too much I hate.


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

Dirty diaper fetish... Could not understand why, it seems uncomfortable.


----------



## Lakefire (May 17, 2016)

most fetishes, almost all of them. Everyone has stuff they like, just not big on fetishes. Especially scat and stuff.


----------



## bubblymaika (May 17, 2016)

The cheesegrater pic on e621.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Harbinger said:


> Ur mom.


U fuckin wot mate? I'll have you know my mom is a lovely lady.


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

Let's see...

People who wear fursuits out in public or all the time outside of conventions. I get it, you probably spent a ton of money making it / buying it, but you're freaking people out by wearing it in public and you're giving furries an even worse rap than they already have.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 17, 2016)

Oh boy where the fuck to begin on this.

Lotta people in general
Telephone
Most "famous" non artist furries

But the thing that takes the cake is the time I spent hanging out with a couple of local furries. Fuckers made me cringe and smelled like shit. They're the reason I refuse to ever associate in public.


----------



## Kiburi (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> U fuckin wot mate? I'll have you know my mom is a lovely lady.


yeah lay off his momma!


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh boy where the fuck to begin on this.
> 
> Lotta people in general
> Telephone
> ...


S'funny just got done seeing the opposite. Someone I knew who thought most furries were awful and cons were cringe fests. 
He got back from a con saying it was the most fun he's ever had in his life.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> S'funny just got done seeing the opposite. Someone I knew who thought most furries were awful and cons were cringe fests.
> He got back from a con saying it was the most fun he's ever had in his life.



He's one lucky bastard then. Local furries here are the kind of people you'd never want to associate with. Almost as bad as those people who loudly proclaim about MLP and shit while having figurines out in public.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

CUT YOUR DOG'S BALLS OFF PEOPLE, OR THIS HAPPENS.


----------



## Day Coydog (May 17, 2016)

Not sure if these have been posted yet because I can't be bothered to sift through 15 pages of cringe at the moment.

The worst cringe I've seen out of this fandom has got to be things that I've heard from this forum. Some diaper fur who rummages through dumpsters to find and wear the diapers that have been thrown out.. not only does it make me cringe hard to know that it happens, but it also makes me sick to my stomach. :1

The second one is some british git that swallowed his friend's pet goldfish whole. Made me cringe worse that the diaper guy and set me on the track to being a vegetarian for three years. Do you know how many cheeseburgers I've missed out on? It's a LOT! D:<


Finally: Here's something that's not exactly from THIS fandom, but it's close enough and cringey as hell.
VIDEO – FNAF Fazbear Costume in Public | The Cringe Channel


----------



## Singlespeed (May 18, 2016)

Most Yiff art. Well, really i find it more funny than cringy.


----------



## TurboPikachu (May 18, 2016)

I'm not one to really talk about objectively cringeworthy things.  But there are some things that do get *me *creeped out.

I personally cringe hard at really anything involving blood, injury, gore, etcetera.  So...


bubblymaika said:


> The cheesegrater pic on e621.


Pretty much that ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 18, 2016)

TurboPikachu said:


> I personally cringe hard at really anything involving blood, injury, gore, etcetera.  So...
> 
> Pretty much that ಠ_ಠ



Well to be fair any normal person does so that's normal. Never heard nor seen anything about a cheese grater but I have the high feeling I'd rather not.


----------



## Snowbbi (May 18, 2016)

For me it's most of the fetishes. I get it, everyone's got a weird thing that gets their motor running, but man... Sometimes I really wish FA had a way to block specific tags. 

But by far the absolute worst thing I've seen outside of FA is the one time I was added to a furry Skype group. I'm a lesbian, not into guys at all, so you can imagine how annoying it was to add people I thought were friends only to have them PM me asking for sex or even trying to RP said sex. The funniest and cringiest example being when one guy kept RPing how he was pushing me down and licking my neck and ears and shit. To this day my friends and I mock the "lesbian killing dick".

A lot of furries are just weirdly and obsessively sexual. It's weird, yo.


----------



## Holtzmann (May 18, 2016)

Snowbbi said:


> A lot of furries are just weirdly and obsessively sexual. It's weird, yo.


Hi! Welcome to the Internet! It's for porn!

Seriously, though: it's not just furries. Most fandoms get a sex-obsessed edge to them. It's just more visible here because furries are encouraged to create their own characters instead of using the ones their fandom is based around. Doesn't make it any less annoying, but hey. At least I can make some money drawing porn.


----------



## Snowbbi (May 18, 2016)

Holtzmann said:


> Hi! Welcome to the Internet! It's for porn!
> 
> Seriously, though: it's not just furries. Most fandoms get a sex-obsessed edge to them. It's just more visible here because furries are encouraged to create their own characters instead of using the ones their fandom is based around. Doesn't make it any less annoying, but hey. At least I can make some money drawing porn.


Oh, I'm aware it's not just furries. I've just noticed it a lot more in this fandom than others. Honestly I find most of it funny. My friends and I like to dig through the weird shit and try to out-cringe each other.


----------



## Holtzmann (May 18, 2016)

Snowbbi said:


> Oh, I'm aware it's not just furries. I've just noticed it a lot more in this fandom than others. Honestly I find most of it funny. My friends and I like to dig through the weird shit and try to out-cringe each other.


It's funny. I'm not even 30 yet, but being part of a community and realizing I've been through a similar phase way back then makes me feel like an old man.


----------



## cypress (May 18, 2016)

Durrsuits / unshaved fursuit heads are mega cringey and make me wanna vomit haha


----------



## Spatel (May 18, 2016)

Probably the food at the meets.

It's like a potluck from satan's asshole. A mix of white trash snacks, leftover lasagna, expired tuna salad...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 18, 2016)

Spatel said:


> Probably the food at the meets.
> 
> It's like a potluck from satan's asshole. A mix of white trash snacks, leftover lasagna, expired tuna salad...



I wanna know more about this shit. I've never been to one because past experience so I'll never attend one. Just how shit is it? Because from the sound of it I could probably whip up fucking shortbread cookies and be considered a god


----------



## PinkuShika (May 18, 2016)

Shoot if I ever go to one and cook I feel like I will need to bring 3x more then I thought I would need @.@
(I am a decent cook since I have to do it every night for my husband)

Stop bringing bad food to meets guys! 



Spatel said:


> Probably the food at the meets.
> 
> It's like a potluck from satan's asshole. A mix of white trash snacks, leftover lasagna, expired tuna salad...


----------



## FlufflesKitten (May 18, 2016)

im a huge kinkshamer and i gotta say that the diaper kink and fat/inflation/pregnancy/vore kinks make me wanna die


----------



## Wither (May 18, 2016)

FlufflesKitten said:


> im a huge kinkshamer and i gotta say that the diaper kink and fat/inflation/pregnancy/vore kinks make me wanna die


I swear to god, I will go cry on Tumblr if you don't take that back.


----------



## Rhee (May 18, 2016)

people trying to get on disability so they can use the disability check to get them a fursuit
:I


----------



## FlufflesKitten (May 18, 2016)

Wither said:


> I swear to god, I will go cry on Tumblr if you don't take that back.


never. i stand with my kinkshame


----------



## Wither (May 18, 2016)

Site Outage Information & Updates -- Fender's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
The general response to this makes me cringe. This instant forgiveness and general cock sucking is only giving legitimacy to the awful upkeep and maintenance of the site. Egh.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 19, 2016)

Rhee said:


> people trying to get on disability so they can use the disability check to get them a fursuit
> :I


There was some guy who started a GoFundMe asking for helping with an *expensive* fursuit. They specifically stated they could afford some cheap Chinese knockoff brand that was like 200$ but it wasn't good for them. They got their ass handed to them and promptly closed it down.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 19, 2016)

Wither said:


> Site Outage Information & Updates -- Fender's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> The general response to this makes me cringe. This instant forgiveness and general cock sucking is only giving legitimacy to the awful upkeep and maintenance of the site. Egh.


There really is a lot of retardation in that journal, isn't there? 

Lets forgive, forget, and blame the hacker(s); not those that could've prevented it.


----------



## Rhee (May 19, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> There was some guy who started a GoFundMe asking for helping with an *expensive* fursuit. They specifically stated they could afford some cheap Chinese knockoff brand that was like 200$ but it wasn't good for them. They got their ass handed to them and promptly closed it down.


Unfortunately, there are a lot of immature people in this fandom and think that others should help them out for a luxury items.

the kicker is when they find out they don't like fursuiting, I want to reach across cyberspace and slap them with my mucus tail. :I


----------



## Spatel (May 19, 2016)

FlufflesKitten said:


> im a huge kinkshamer and i gotta say that the diaper kink and fat/inflation/pregnancy/vore kinks make me wanna die


yeah not a fan of those, especially the fat fetish... probably the hardest one for me to wrap my head around

although i'm not sure impregnation is a fetish in the traditional sense. i kinda think that might be a mechanism we just have as a species to reinforce survival


----------



## Erethzium (May 19, 2016)

That one guy with the OC that has like 3 tail-head things, who keeps spamming commissions of his OC to every single artist he can.

Too many furries try way too hard to make a "unique" OC, and they just end up making a nonsensical abomination. Combine that with some loser who has way too much money, and you've got a terrible OC showing up everywhere all around the site.

Commission whores in general are pretty annoying. They're just buying their way to popularity.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 19, 2016)

Erethzium said:


> That one guy with the OC that has like 3 tail-head things, who keeps spamming commissions of his OC to every single artist he can.
> 
> Too many furries try way too hard to make a "unique" OC, and they just end up making a nonsensical abomination. Combine that with some loser who has way too much money, and you've got a terrible OC showing up everywhere all around the site.
> 
> Commission whores in general are pretty annoying. They're just buying their way to popularity.



Hey mate if you wanna pay 50$ per commission of your shitty OC then by all means, I'll make sure it's equally as shit while still meeting the agreed upon quality. Easy money for me while still maintaining customers. What you do with it afterwards is up to you because I ain't want nothing to do with that.


----------



## FlufflesKitten (May 19, 2016)

Spatel said:


> yeah not a fan of those, especially the fat fetish... probably the hardest one for me to wrap my head around
> 
> although i'm not sure impregnation is a fetish in the traditional sense. i kinda think that might be a mechanism we just have as a species to reinforce survival


nah bro, its a fetish, ive seen some shit


----------



## Zaedrin (May 21, 2016)

How about those same goddamn 3D Fox and Krystal models that _everybody_ uses? Seriously, they're eyes-deep into the uncanny valley! Not to mention how little they look like their original depictions.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 21, 2016)

I cringe at the following:

- Scat
- watersports 
- genital vore
- diapers 
- cub porn
- stupidly HUGE breasts 

Hmmm that's about it I think


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 21, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> I cringe at the following:
> - genital vore



Genital vore

*GENITAL vore*

What the actual flying fuck. Now I get scat, water sports and that cub shit but... genital vore?

Yeah okay I think I've had enough of this fandom for a bit. Fuck this shit


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Genital vore
> 
> *GENITAL vore*
> 
> ...


lol yup yup, it's out there. More than you think too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2016)

Yiff and the amount of ass-kissing.


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

The sheer amount of drama residing in and around role playing communities. Seriously, people - it's supposed to be pretendy fun times, not petty soap operas about who slept with who's mother/daughter/brother/pet lizard. >:|


----------



## Holtzmann (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> The sheer amount of drama residing in and around role playing communities. Seriously, people - it's supposed to be pretendy fun times, not petty soap operas about who slept with who's mother/daughter/brother/pet lizard. >:|


Considering that in a situation like that you can have a single character being someone's mother, daughter, brother _and_ pet lizard at once...

Furry RP can get pretty weird. See: the aforementioned genital vore, which is probably even more common in RP than in any visual medium.


----------



## Dallas (May 21, 2016)

This.


----------



## Catya (May 21, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> I cringe at the following:
> 
> - Scat
> - watersports
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like it. I also think giant, swollen buttholes looks disgusting. You all know what I'm talking about, the closeups of a character's ass and it looks swollen ><

And genital vore....they don't work like that!


----------



## Holtzmann (May 21, 2016)

Catya said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like it. I also think giant, swollen buttholes looks disgusting. You all know what I'm talking about, the closeups of a character's ass and it looks swollen ><


Nope, don't like those much either. A friend of mine calls those donutholes.


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Holtzmann said:


> Nope, don't like those much either. A friend of mine calls those donutholes.


Wow... I... really shouldn't read this thread while trying to eat my breakfast donut. :|


----------



## Dallas (May 21, 2016)

Holtzmann said:


> Nope, don't like those much either. A friend of mine calls those donutholes.


Donut holes are the ball shaped things, they should just call them donuts.


----------



## Catya (May 21, 2016)

Holtzmann said:


> Nope, don't like those much either. A friend of mine calls those donutholes.


ME TOO! I call then Donut butts, but Donutholes makes more sense.


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 21, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> You and I both know where the prudishness comes from.
> 
> They're not getting laid! It makes you cranky and a killjoy.



Can confirm for myself. But it's more having it shoved in my face than not getting laid.
Like if someone smacked you with tacos for 3 years straight you'd have a disdain for tacos.

Anyways, my cringe list is:
-Scat
-Way too sexual furries
-Obsessive huggers
-Really fat porn
-Ridiculous OCs. Like the one guy who's OC is Bowser combined with Werehog Sonic.


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

oh man i live for cringe posts

alright, cringiest things i've seen in the furry fandom
hooooboy, that's a lot
but that diaper stomping video is pretty terrible
all of the cub porn
just general neckbeard beta behavior
dirty and literally cum stained pony plushies being lugged around by said neckbeards
which they use to "playfully" touch people in hopes of interaction
that one time i was sitting in a con theater and some guy came right up and sat next to me and 
started talking about his raccoon hand puppet (which he had with him) named squeakers and it was the crustiest thing i've ever seen in my life
and then he touched my face with it and said "squeakers and i like you!"
and i felt my life force leaving me
the one time i slipped into the con hot tub with furry guy a and furry guy b and noticed a metric fuck ton of cum 
floating around in the water so i had to leave immediately and shower for like, five years

etc.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> oh man i live for cringe posts
> 
> alright, cringiest things i've seen in the furry fandom
> hooooboy, that's a lot
> ...



Sounds like you've been having the time of your life!


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> the one time i slipped into the con hot tub with furry guy a and furry guy b and noticed a metric fuck ton of cum
> floating around in the water so i had to leave immediately and shower for like, five years
> 
> etc.


oh god that sounds so disgusting


----------



## Fival (May 22, 2016)

I cant even handle any of this jesus fuck


----------



## nerdbat (May 22, 2016)

All the fursuit dancing videos - especially when on public. 
Also, that "I'm Furry" song by Kooky Womble.


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

did i mention the fursuiter that was _knowingly_ a walking sweat machine who would surprise hug people and scream "SHOWER TIME!"
or the time my ex walked into the kitchen, clad fully in fursuit, his flacid dick hanging out of the front zipper and mentioned, "I think you need to accept my fetish more", to which I replied, "I'm just trying to make chorizo, can you not"

cringe is everywhere
it could be here
it could be there
it could be in your home
it could be _you_


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> oh god that sounds so disgusting


can you imagine my horror when fox ear wearing furry guy a was all over skinny-britches furry guy b literally saying _"murr"_ in his ear and i realized that the *spooge cruise* floating my way came from them
_"murr"_ rang in my ears as i showered for a whole decade


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Sounds like you've been having the time of your life!


oh friend
it doesn't end there
oh no

there was this one time i was conning and my ex guaranteed me that it would only be him and i, and the few friends we invited staying in our room
and i came back later that night to strangers fucking in fursuits on my bed
they left a stain
_a big stain_
i had to call to replace my sheets


----------



## CerusSerenade (May 22, 2016)

Bronies.

Too offensive?


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

Fopfox said:


> Probably posted earlier, but I just found it:


I literally died it made my day hahahaha


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> oh man i live for cringe posts
> 
> alright, cringiest things i've seen in the furry fandom
> hooooboy, that's a lot
> ...





Matcha said:


> can you imagine my horror when fox ear wearing furry guy a was all over skinny-britches furry guy b literally saying _"murr"_ in his ear and i realized that the *spooge cruise* floating my way came from them
> _"murr"_ rang in my ears as i showered for a whole decade



Jesus H fucking Christ!


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

OH I FORGOT ANOTHER ONE
went to further confusion one year
decided to give the hot tub one more chance (was not the same tub, but you can imagine my disdain for furry con hot tubs after the first one)
go with nonfur friend to chat about whatever while ex (was together at the time) bounces around in his suit in the halls
go down to hot tub
mind you there are rooms on this floor with windows facing towards the hot tub
the room directly in front of the hot tub has its windows wide open to reveal the glory that is inside
*by glory i mean cringe*
on the backboard of the beds were dildos lined up according to size, starting with idk, a fox dick?? all the way to some sort of *MAXIMUM OVERDRIVE* dragon dick with spikes and shit
booze everywhere
a corgi plushie with a _dildo attatched_
medical equipment??? like so much medical equipment, there was an IV
and hanging on the wall
_was the suit of a furry that i knew_

was yet another uncomfortable hot tub session when the owners of said room came back, realized they forgot to shut the curtains, and looked me right in the face as they slowly closed them with ":|" look on their faces


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> OH I FORGOT ANOTHER ONE
> went to further confusion one year
> decided to give the hot tub one more chance (was not the same tub, but you can imagine my disdain for furry con hot tubs after the first one)
> go with nonfur friend to chat about whatever while ex (was together at the time) bounces around in his suit in the halls
> ...


Mmmmmkay I'm never going to a Fur con now. Officially put off


----------



## Crestego (May 22, 2016)

Though I tend to look more into a bunch of other fandoms and not as much Furry stuff specifically, diapers are my top cringe for me... it's for more personal reasons, honestly. I don't mind and am empathetic for people who DO have to wear diapers (went to school with a kid that had to, solid person), it's just that piss bothers me... literally. Like wetting the bed, your pants, anywhere that's contained makes me want to break things and cry. It's weird, and I don't know why it bothers me so much. ;p

I saw that someone mentioned poor craftsmanship, and I also think that to be pretty damn cringe-worthy too. There's a difference between someone trying their best to craft something (and having it not turn out well) vs. someone making something and is like 'meh, it's okay' and just rolling with it. GO BIG OR GO HOME! Seriously... if you're gonna invest your time with a craft or project, you might as well do your absolute best with it anyhow; that's how you improve and get better. I know from experience that half-assing your art (or most of anything really) just leads nowhere, and it really does show as you make things. I also have the same philosophy with owning pets... when I can own them again, i'mma make sure they get the best that I can provide. My betta fish? 5 gallon tank with all the great stuff (which they should be kept in anyway, AT LEAST a three gallon plz), goldfish? Big ass pond for them to grow to their proper size. A pair of rats? Heeeeelllo large wallmount for a cage.

Probably the only note-worthy cringe i'd have left are really, REALLY poorly written fursona's or just OC's in general... yes, a lot of those are made by much younger crowds (we've all been there, including me), but the Mary Sue's and their male equivalents are simply too much for me. If you're gonna make an OC for something, at LEAST try and have them make sense, or be good. ;3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> oh friend
> it doesn't end there
> oh no
> 
> ...



Boy what I would give to be in your shoes so I could have as much fun as you!

I'm so sorry for you holy shit man. Like I've had shitty experiences but holy fuck


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> Mmmmmkay I'm never going to a Fur con now. Officially put off


NO NO TBH FUR CONS ARE FUN
they are 
it's just that some cringy shit can happen there, man
so be prepared


----------



## Matcha (May 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Boy what I would give to be in your shoes so I could have as much fun as you!
> 
> I'm so sorry for you holy shit man. Like I've had shitty experiences but holy fuck


_the stain was yellow_


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Matcha said:


> NO NO TBH FUR CONS ARE FUN
> they are
> it's just that some cringy shit can happen there, man
> so be prepared


ok well, I will think about it lol


----------



## Zaedrin (Jun 6, 2016)

Crestego said:


> Though I tend to look more into a bunch of other fandoms and not as much Furry stuff specifically, diapers are my top cringe for me... it's for more personal reasons, honestly. I don't mind and am empathetic for people who DO have to wear diapers (went to school with a kid that had to, solid person), it's just that piss bothers me... literally. Like wetting the bed, your pants, anywhere that's contained makes me want to break things and cry. It's weird, and I don't know why it bothers me so much. ;p
> 
> I saw that someone mentioned poor craftsmanship, and I also think that to be pretty damn cringe-worthy too. There's a difference between someone trying their best to craft something (and having it not turn out well) vs. someone making something and is like 'meh, it's okay' and just rolling with it. GO BIG OR GO HOME! Seriously... if you're gonna invest your time with a craft or project, you might as well do your absolute best with it anyhow; that's how you improve and get better. I know from experience that half-assing your art (or most of anything really) just leads nowhere, and it really does show as you make things. I also have the same philosophy with owning pets... when I can own them again, i'mma make sure they get the best that I can provide. My betta fish? 5 gallon tank with all the great stuff (which they should be kept in anyway, AT LEAST a three gallon plz), goldfish? Big ass pond for them to grow to their proper size. A pair of rats? Heeeeelllo large wallmount for a cage.
> 
> Probably the only note-worthy cringe i'd have left are really, REALLY poorly written fursona's or just OC's in general... yes, a lot of those are made by much younger crowds (we've all been there, including me), but the Mary Sue's and their male equivalents are simply too much for me. If you're gonna make an OC for something, at LEAST try and have them make sense, or be good. ;3



I said that. And I totally agree.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jun 6, 2016)

Matcha said:


> oh man i live for cringe posts
> 
> alright, cringiest things i've seen in the furry fandom
> hooooboy, that's a lot
> ...



The worst thing I experienced at a con was a guy venting about his asshole roommate


Spatel said:


> Probably the food at the meets.
> 
> It's like a potluck from satan's asshole. A mix of white trash snacks, leftover lasagna, expired tuna salad...



It was practically cafeteria food at the second Furry Migration. It was the first time in my life I ever got heartburn. Seriously.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jun 6, 2016)

Spatel said:


> yeah not a fan of those, especially the fat fetish... probably the hardest one for me to wrap my head around
> 
> although i'm not sure impregnation is a fetish in the traditional sense. i kinda think that might be a mechanism we just have as a species to reinforce survival



Easy to imagine. It's like having a pet, a girlfriend and a mattress in one. Now the messy diaper shit stuff makes me uncomfortable on a _spiritual_ level. In fact, sometimes I wonder: _why_ don't we have an establish Furry ethics code? Seriously.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jun 6, 2016)

Wither said:


> S'funny just got done seeing the opposite. Someone I knew who thought most furries were awful and cons were cringe fests.
> He got back from a con saying it was the most fun he's ever had in his life.



That's heartwarming.


----------



## aluminumnati (Jun 6, 2016)

The fetishism of wearing diapers and doing one's bathroom duties in them. *shudders*


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jun 6, 2016)

The fetishes in the fandom are cringe worthy, but I mainly ignore them. 

As a brony and furry, I was upset when MLP art appeared of sites like FA and there was such hatred from furries about it!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 6, 2016)

Water sports


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

Spatel said:


> Probably the food at the meets.
> 
> It's like a potluck from satan's asshole. A mix of white trash snacks, leftover lasagna, expired tuna salad...


I tried to imagine what Satan's botang would bring but it was just too funny! XD


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

Realistic fish/anything combos. They are in the wrong place.


----------

